
HTCExodus: The first native blockchain phone - hapnin
https://www.htcexodus.com
======
tree_of_item
Is this a joke? What does it mean for a phone to be "native blockchain"? I'm
really surprised to see HTC cashing in on the blockchain hype like this.

~~~
hapnin
Did you see the team? It's no joke.

~~~
moocowtruck
it still looks like a joke, this page does nothing but hand wave... it tells
me nothing why i'd want this other than 'synergy' type cult hype.

~~~
hapnin
HTC made the first Android phone. I expect they know their market.

